# Nursing night light???



## AlmostAPpropriate (Oct 23, 2004)

What do you use. I just cant ever seem to latch on in the dark. What kind of light do you use. Most lamps are way to bright and most night lights dont have easy on off and access from bed. Help!!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Well, I've never used it for this, but I bet my alarm clock's LEDs would do the trick, I put a cloth over the numbers to sleep.

More practically, what about one of those push-on/push-off lights they sell for closets. They don't get hot quickly so you could drape a too-bright one with a cloth until you have a latch and then reach over and push it off.


----------



## mel~3jumpin beans (Apr 10, 2003)

I have a lightwedge that works great. It has a low and high. Its great because its thin and fits under the pillow and doesnt put harsh light on the little one.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

we have a himalayan salt crystal lamp with a very small bulb in it (i think it might be 5W). we leave it on all night and i put it on our dresser behind a large framed photo to cut down on the glare. it gives off a lovely reddish orange glow (almost like candlelight) and it supposedly gives off negative ions so it's good for us, too.


----------



## Ann-Marita (Sep 20, 2003)

I used a small flashlight (oh so many years ago).


----------



## AlmostAPpropriate (Oct 23, 2004)

I will look into both the wedge and the crystal lamp. Where do you find a light wedge - never heard of one...


----------



## clane (Aug 5, 2005)

I leave on the light in the toilet closet in the master bath and then partially close the door., maybe a closet light or something similar would work.


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

I turn on the TV quietly..it's the perfect amount of light and keeps me awake when it's 3am while DD nurses


----------



## mummy marja (Jan 19, 2005)

I used a low-wattage red light bulb in my bedside lamp.


----------



## happyfrog (Aug 12, 2004)

like pp posters, I either turned on tv for the glare or kept a teeny flashlight under my pillow. The flashlight worked best while ds was less than 1 month, after that, the tv was enough light - I was/am a firm believer in attempting to nurse at night while laying down.









Just fiddle around with existing stuff in your house. In another month (or less) you'll have different challenges and won't need that purchase. jmo.










My son is now 5 months old and he latches himself. Sometimes totally wrong (ouch!) but mostly close 'enough'.

Nursing is SOOOOO much easier than ep'ing!!!! (had to do that with first son for 14 months.)

Love,
BettyAnn


----------



## Mommy2Jackson (Dec 5, 2005)

I usually just leave a light in the hall and that is enough but my ds is 12 months so he latches himself on and off and no need for me to stay awake


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

I have a nurse'n'glow pillow. I think the link is www.belababy.com

It's not great for supporting baby, but the light feature is really nice. It is a gentle glow, and turns itself off after 30 minutes. It also makes a nice barricade to keep dh on his side of the bed.


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

I put a very low watt blue light in the bedside lamp. It is very dim and works great. My son actually sleeps with the light on in his room now.


----------



## erth mama (Feb 7, 2005)

I have a tea light candle in a beautiful lotus flower candle holder, it creates an environment of tranquility. I keep a lighter in the drawer of my bedside table so its easy.


----------



## PopsicleHead (Aug 3, 2004)

hmmm... i alaways used the little lamp that goes in the nursery. Small, and just enough light to get the job done. Not as bright as most bedside lamps.


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

At first when we were up for long periods at all hours, I just watched TV and that was plenty of light. At about 6 or 8 weeks, we moved to the bedroom instead of the LR and I used one of those battery operated push on closet lights. The amount of light was pretty good, but sometimes it was hard to get on or off and it made a lot of noise! Eventually - I guess around 4 or 5 months, we finally mastered laying down to nurse and DD could latch in the dark! Wooohooo happy days!









I have a really pretty paper star lantern with a low watt bulb in the nursery above my glider which would be great if I ever actually nursed her in there at night!!


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

We have a child's nightlight in our room. It's perfect, not too bright, but I can see.


----------



## Carley (Aug 16, 2005)

^We use a regular old nightlight too... works great! I also keep a flashlight stashed in my 'overnight' bag "just in case" (though I haven't needed it)


----------



## boheime (Oct 25, 2005)

We have an awesome night light in our bedroom. It's actually a baby proof one. You take off the outlet cover completely and replace it with this. The top part is a night light. It has a light sensor so only comes on when dark. It also has a locking part underneath the cover that covers a gage so that you can change the intensity of the light. Under the light is an outlet which automatically turns when you unplug something. This has been great for being able to have just enough light to see the kids during the night.


----------



## BensMom (May 4, 2002)

I had a candle like this (real wax so it smelled nice, but it was electric). But mine was certainly not $70, since I got it in a $20 Xmas gift exchange. I need to find another since DS dropped it and it broke the wax.

I just waved my hand over it to turn it on, it was a nice soft glow and it turned off after 2hrs? I cant remember. Those first months are a blur.









ETA: I found it!


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

We got a Lutron lamp dimmer and I love it! It's great! It's just like an extention cord--you plug the bedside lamp into it, and then there's a handheld dimmer with a sliding switch. You can keep the dimmer control on the nightstand or under your pillow or wherever, so you can turn on the light at very low brightness (or more) without sitting up or moving away from a fussy, rooting baby. Also, if you fall asleep while feeding the baby, it's very dim and there's not the rude awakening you get when you wake up at 5am with a bright light on, wondering what happened.







They are about $10 and available at Lowe's and Home Depot and are usually in the lighting department.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

We have dimmers on the light switches in all the bedrooms. We also have curtains that hang around the bed we co-sleep in. We've been putting the lights on really dim and leaving them on all night and pulling the curtains closed around most of the bed, leaving my side open partly so I can see the baby. I was just wondering if other people need lights at night or if I just hadn't figured out how to do this well yet...I guess this thread answers my question!


----------

